# iphone connection?



## B5.5TW74 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a OEM ipod connection in my 03 passat. It plays my ipod nano but when i connect my Iphone4 it won't work. Anyway around this problem?


----------



## B5.5TW74 (Sep 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## Bwomp969 (Feb 27, 2010)

B5.5TW74 said:


> bump


maybe try a 3.5mm aux? I have an I4 32gb myself and I use that day and night all the time
works flawlessly
but then again I don't use the usb port on my radio to sync it up, because I had this same problem. Unfortunately I never found a solution as to why it didn't play via usb but it works perfectly using the headphone jack (3.5mm)


----------



## DaveTrig (Mar 21, 2011)

B5.5TW74 said:


> I have a OEM ipod connection in my 03 passat. It plays my ipod nano but when i connect my Iphone4 it won't work. Anyway around this problem?


 Not every device that works with an iPod works with an iPhone. You can try putting the iPhone in 'Airplane Mode'; that works for many devices.


----------



## B5.5TW74 (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks i'll try it and let you know


----------



## VdubGoddess (Oct 8, 2001)

DaveTrig said:


> Not every device that works with an iPod works with an iPhone. You can try putting the iPhone in 'Airplane Mode'; that works for many devices.



. I tried my iPhone 4 also 32g with the Ipod adapter in my 2010 JSW and it wouldn't work. I haven't tried it yet, but someone also said you can try also plugging in the AUX cable.


----------



## Paladin Rider (Jan 28, 2008)

I have had an alpine head unit for a while, and I've noticed that ith every generation of ipod, it lost functionality. 

Apple does firmware updates that cancels out features. I've heard this happening everywhere.
If I use an older ipod nano, it plays music and keeps the ipod fully charged. I got the ipod touch, and it was able to play music, but it woudn't charge. Iphones were the same way. 
Then I updated my ipod and now it doesn't even play on my deck or charge. So I'm back to the old ipod and don't use the ipod touch. 

If the older generation ipods work fine, then I suspect this is your problem.


----------



## B5.5TW74 (Sep 24, 2010)

Paladin Rider said:


> I have had an alpine head unit for a while, and I've noticed that ith every generation of ipod, it lost functionality.
> 
> Apple does firmware updates that cancels out features. I've heard this happening everywhere.
> If I use an older ipod nano, it plays music and keeps the ipod fully charged. I got the ipod touch, and it was able to play music, but it woudn't charge. Iphones were the same way.
> ...


My exact problem. I have a 2nd generation nano which charges and plays fine. But not the Iphone. I think its what you said with apple and updates because i remember it playing but not charging but when i updated my phone it wouldnt even play. Well what can you do


----------



## Paladin Rider (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I've searched extensively about it and my thoughts are that apple is just being a dick about it.

Apple expects every external company who's made compatibilty products with the ipod to update their firmware whenever apple does. Considering my specific product has been discontinued and the odds of the other companies updating their firmware is very low. In other words, you and I are SOL. 

I really wish I got the SD card option, its starting to sound much much better then the ipods.


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I have this same issue. I have a first gen ipod nano that works perfectly with the vw ipod adapter for my double din monsoon system in my GTI. I'd like to be able to use either my wife's iphone 4s or her old iphone 3gs. Has anyone found a way to make this work, or do I have to buy a new adapter?


----------

